# Mutt con smtp di yahoo: errore di handshake

## realtebo

Salve a tutti !

Io ho la semplice necessità di inviare regolarmente un file tramite cronjob

ho installato mutt ed ho inserito questo file di configurazione in /root/.muttrc

[per favore soprassedete su entrambe queste decisioni ... il problema è un'altro]

```

set send_charset="utf-8"

set assumed_charset="iso-8859-9"

set smtp_pass="mypassword"

set smtp_url = "smtps://smtp.mail.yahoo.it:587"  # using port 587 for TLS

set from="myname@yahoo.it"

set realname="Mynane"

set header_cache=~/.mutt/cache/headers

set message_cachedir=~/.mutt/cache/bodies

set certificate_file=~/.mutt/certificates

set smart_wrap = yes

set sort = 'threads'

set sort_aux = 'last-date-received'

set imap_check_subscribed

ignore "Authentication-Results:"

ignore "DomainKey-Signature:"

ignore "DKIM-Signature:"

hdr_order Date From To Cc 

```

L'errore che ricevo è:

```

gnutls_handshake: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.

Impossibile spedire il messaggio.

```

di cosa si tratta ?

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

